# Kayak or microskiff



## John Killinger (May 26, 2018)

I’m looking at moving down to the panhandle of Florida for over a year. Wondering if a yak with a gas motor would be good enough or should I get a microskiff for fly fishing? I want to do a lot of exploring. Also want to be able to fish couple hundred yards off beach. 

Was looking at a nucanoe f12 with gas motor. 

Thoughts?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Man I would personally say get a microskiff as it will prove to be a much more functional fishing platform IMHO. I had a solo skiff and they are just too unstable to be very functional. My personal opinion though, others may well disagree with that. For the money I would go with whatever is most stable and roomy enough.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Skiff....nuff said.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Lot of boat traffic along the beach. Kayak would not be the safest option. I'd go with a micro or even a smaller center console like an older 17 Mako or better still a Hewes/Maverick/Actioncraft flats boat. Lot of exposed water in the bay systems and the flats aren't super skinny that you couldn't access with boats like those.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Skiff 100%. I fished a Yak for 7 years. The biggest gripe is if you’re not in a spot with fish you can’t move very far to find them. Very limiting.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

southerncannuck said:


> Skiff 100%. I fished a Yak for 7 years. The biggest gripe is if you’re not in a spot with fish you can’t move very far to find them. Very limiting.


There’s usually fish around, getting them to eat is another challenge. I caught as many or more fish from my kayak than I do now with a skiff. Kayak fishing teaches you more about planning and making the best out of a smaller area.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

John Killinger said:


> I’m looking at moving down to the panhandle of Florida for over a year. Wondering if a yak with a gas motor would be good enough or should I get a microskiff for fly fishing? I want to do a lot of exploring. Also want to be able to fish couple hundred yards off beach.
> 
> Was looking at a nucanoe f12 with gas motor.
> 
> Thoughts?


What part of the Panhandle? 

The coastline here can have very different opportunities depending on where you are, some more doable in a Kayak, and some that would be very tiresome IMO.

Some of our really great places would be < 80yd paddle, and other really great ones would be a long paddle across a bay that can get dangerous even for a small skiff in the right wind. Just depends on what you want to do, and how much you want to spend.


----------



## John Killinger (May 26, 2018)

Ft Walton Beach. Yes I wouldn’t go out when it’s nasty windy. Possibly spend up to 3k


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’d say if you’re going as far as something with a motor go ahead and get a skiff. I’ve fished St. Joe Bay out of a kayak and had lots of success. Matanzas River a couple of weeks ago and did very well. The missus caught her first redfish ever. A 24 immediately followed by a 22 and a 16.We fish here on the east coast of Georgia and do very well. However we have huge tidal swings here so you’re really at the mercy of wind, weather, and current. Hence the reason we’re in the market for a skiff. Smack hit nail on the head. I love kayak fishing and I feel it has taught me a lot. We do catch a lot of fish. I’d go as far to say we do better than a lot of people with boats. But it does have it’s limitations. My only worry is that when we get our skiff we’re gonna want to ditch the kayaks. I sure hope not. Regardless of what you decide on you’re gonna be in a great area for fishing. Keep us posted and tight lines.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

John Killinger said:


> Ft Walton Beach. Yes I wouldn’t go out when it’s nasty windy. Possibly spend up to 3k


Nice area, I was on the island this past Sun for a wedding.

That's not my stomping ground, but my feeling is a yak would be ok behind the island, in the Bayous (fishing docks at night would be nice), and probably the bayous in Valpo if you wanted to drive. 

There are some guys on here that can comment on if a yak is a good idea there or not. I'm pretty sure @Padre maybe fishes out of there, and possibly @texasag07 although I think he's further East (can't remember).


----------



## John Killinger (May 26, 2018)

Im so looking forward to it!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Keep in mind dude said Flyfishing. I fished with a Hobie Outback....and like Smackdaddy, I caught a lot of fish out of that boat....but no Flyfishing. I bought into the hype that you can “stand up” in a kayak. Sure you can....but try double-hauling an 8-wt at tarpon....and you’ll eventually go overboard. Don’t ask me how I know this. I tried everything....even kneeling on a cushion....but it just plain sucked. As a result I have quite the collection of spinning gear. If Flyfishing...get the much more stable skiff.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd guess with a max budget of $3,000. you are not going to find much in a skiff. Even an older tinny, in decent condition with a small motor, is going to be near the top end of your budget.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

John I actually lived in FWB for a few seasons and can give you a little insight on this. It really depends on the time of year you would like to fish and the species you are targeting. Given your budget I would actually prefer a kayak for fishing the beaches with a few caveats. 

First the reasons why a kayak is good.... you will be able to launch from the beach right where you want to fish. You would want a sit on top kayak that unsinkable and is stable but not so wide that when it is flipped you would have a hard time flipping it back over. Because the way the bottom is there you can get days with big surf over the sandbar that can throw a yak around but once you get over the bar you will have very fish-able water with some very large fish to target. Because the water is deep near shore you can also get legit shots at fish that you normally wouldn't from a yak with opportunities to catch kings, tarpon, cobia, bull reds and possibly even some true blue water species like sails and dolphin (most likely peanuts) not far from the shore at all. 

The downsides of fishing a yak in big water... you will flip it sometimes and will need to plan accordingly. Off the beach you will be sitting while fishing (got to keep that center of gravity lower). Using "expendable" tackle that you won't be devastated if it gets dunked is a good idea too. Practicing open water remounts before venturing away from the beach is mandatory. You have to watch the wind direction. Getting caught offshore with a stiff wind blowing from the beach sucks and can be super dangerous. 

All this might sound like a downer but there are some big time rewards to doing it (big fish to be caught - true big game fishing). You just have to keep your head on your shoulders .

I like the yak vs. a small skiff for the beaches because you will actually get more chances to fish. Destin pass can be pretty nasty for anything under 19 feet long and your days will be limited as a result.

Walking the beaches in spring, summer and early fall can produce for your fly rod too. Reds, pompano and various other surf species all come to play. My biggest red to date came from walking the beach on Okaloosa Island while throwing a plug. There are bulls in the surf there.

As far as fishing the bay goes a skiff beats the yak. The ability to run to find fish is nice. Plus most of the bay is deep and you will be looking for structure or bait for the highest chance of success. There are places like Hogtown where you can get more traditional skiff fishing but the opportunity set on Choctawhatchee is a little different than a lot of Florida inshore. Your NuCanoe idea would probably work well on the bay too. It is a big body of water though so all the usual warnings come along with that.

All in all it is a fantastic area to fish and I miss it badly. Good luck with your research and move!


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Plus another quick thought... it will be far more important just to get out there and enjoy it. Even if you are in some kind of beater kayak fishing the beaches or canoe on the inside you will be getting better at fishing the area and every time your line is in the water you will have a chance to catch a great fish. Just get out there and do it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There’s usually fish around, getting them to eat is another challenge. I caught as many or more fish from my kayak than I do now with a skiff. Kayak fishing teaches you more about planning and making the best out of a smaller area.


I think that Smack has hit it right on the head. Pre-trip planning forces you to really check the maps, tides, and weather when kayaking. I think that with the skiff [powered] you might have a tendency to do a lot of running around.


----------



## John Killinger (May 26, 2018)

BadKnotGuy said:


> John I actually lived in FWB for a few seasons and can give you a little insight on this. It really depends on the time of year you would like to fish and the species you are targeting. Given your budget I would actually prefer a kayak for fishing the beaches with a few caveats.
> 
> First the reasons why a kayak is good.... you will be able to launch from the beach right where you want to fish. You would want a sit on top kayak that unsinkable and is stable but not so wide that when it is flipped you would have a hard time flipping it back over. Because the way the bottom is there you can get days with big surf over the sandbar that can throw a yak around but once you get over the bar you will have very fish-able water with some very large fish to target. Because the water is deep near shore you can also get legit shots at fish that you normally wouldn't from a yak with opportunities to catch kings, tarpon, cobia, bull reds and possibly even some true blue water species like sails and dolphin (most likely peanuts) not far from the shore at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

I have both. Started with a kayak, and still use the kayak a lot. Used it yesterday. Used it Sunday, etc. I enjoy fishing from the boat more, but I really like being able to take the yak out to places where boats can't launch or aren't allowed. Don't intend to sell either one. If I was doing it over again, I would again start out with a kayak.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

IMO this debate is a moot point...if you are interested in sight casting to fish you need elevation thus a skiff. 

'Just because you can drive with your feet don't make it a good idea.'


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

get a micro. I fished for years in paddlecraft from mostly solo and double canoes and it is fun, but you will enjoy fly fishing from a micro way more than a yak. Standing confidently and casting is a must at least for me for fun fly fishing. Add in the fact of with a yak you can spend tons of your fishing time dedicated to paddling if the fish are not where they "should" be.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Started with a kayak...switched to a SUP...bought a canoe...bought a skiff...sold the SUP...now I have a canoe and a skiff. I like both. And the canoe is great for stand up fly fishing, but I'd never take it off the beach...its explicitly for backwaters and protected areas...

It sounds like you need a sit on top kayak with a pedal drive if you want to fish off the beach. But that doesn't make the cleanest fly platform...


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I live in Destin and fish that whole area all the time. I have fished on kayaks, SUP's, skiffs and bay boats. By far, for me, the skiff is the best. I can go anywhere a kayak can go and as mentioned, if I don't like it, I can run somewhere else. I think most guys who say they like fishing kayaks better, have never owned a skiff. Just my opinion. Can you fish in a kayak? Absolutely. There are guys here with Solo Skiffs and Both Rovers as well and they love them. But I would go with a skiff. 
This might be a good option. This boat is in excellent condition. This guy is a captain and takes care of his boats. He just bought a East Cape and wants to sell this so you might be able to go even lower. Kennedy Crafts were made here in Destin. Great little boat. https://www.microskiff.com/threads/1975-fully-restored-kennedykraft-price-drop.70992/


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Padre said:


> I live in Destin and fish that whole area all the time. I have fished on kayaks, SUP's, skiffs and bay boats. By far, for me, the skiff is the best. I can go anywhere a kayak can go and as mentioned, if I don't like it, I can run somewhere else. I think most guys who say they like fishing kayaks better, have never owned a skiff. Just my opinion. Can you fish in a kayak? Absolutely. There are guys here with Solo Skiffs and Both Rovers as well and they love them. But I would go with a skiff.
> This might be a good option. This boat is in excellent condition. This guy is a captain and takes care of his boats. He just bought a East Cape and wants to sell this so you might be able to go even lower. Kennedy Crafts were made here in Destin. Great little boat. https://www.microskiff.com/threads/1975-fully-restored-kennedykraft-price-drop.70992/


The motor and all the accessories alone are worth what he is asking.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

I have both a skiff and a fishing kayak. I love sight fishing. The skiff is way better than the kayak for sight fishing. You may be able to stand in your kayak, but not so much off the beach. Even if you can, that's as high up as you can go. I can stand up on my casting platform or polling platform and see fish way further out.

I'm ditching the kayak.


----------



## John Killinger (May 26, 2018)

Scott Kor said:


> I have both a skiff and a fishing kayak. I love sight fishing. The skiff is way better than the kayak for sight fishing. You may be able to stand in your kayak, but not so much off the beach. Even if you can, that's as high up as you can go. I can stand up on my casting platform or polling platform and see fish way further out.
> 
> I'm ditching the kayak.


I’d like to get a skiff but I don’t think I can justify spending the $$ for the short time I’m there. I can rent a boat from mwr or hopefully find a friend to go out with and make yak work.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Have you thought about Live Watersports? I have the L4Expedition and I like it for sight fishing.

I have a cooler that I could stand on but it might be difficult to double and get any real distance and accuracy.

I should mention that if I had to do it over again I would grab a skiff. The tides here are huge so I need to fish as much as possible and move from spot to spot quickly. Now I fish, paddle, fish, paddle, done.


----------



## Action (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a 15'-4" Classic Gheenoe w 20HP Yamaha on a trailer w many bells a whistles and 45# Minn Kota. This boat has many bells and whistles. Additional info on Facebook Market place.
Any questions, do not hesitate to call.
Mark
941-219-9713


----------

